Ask HN: Is any Python devs from India interested in building Lambda school? - vira28
======
codemaniac
Me! DM me on LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashishprasadrao/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashishprasadrao/)

~~~
vira28
Sent as a connection request.

